# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ >  ρυθμιση κασσετοφωνου

## papkir

καλησπερα σας-μας ανοιγοντας το αιβα nsx-sz700u τα λαστιχακια-ιμαντες του κασσε/νου ηταν λιωμενα τα αλλαξα αλλα καπου κομπλαρει το συστημα και δεν λειτουργει , μηπως γνωριζει κανεις αν υπαρχει καποια ρυθμιση των γραναζιων οπως πχ στα cd οπου πανω στα γραναζια εχει βελακια για την σωστη θεση τους
ευχαριστωωω

----------


## mystaki g

> καλησπερα σας-μας ανοιγοντας το αιβα nsx-sz700u τα λαστιχακια-ιμαντες του κασσε/νου ηταν λιωμενα τα αλλαξα αλλα καπου κομπλαρει το συστημα και δεν λειτουργει , μηπως γνωριζει κανεις αν υπαρχει καποια ρυθμιση των γραναζιων οπως πχ στα cd οπου πανω στα γραναζια εχει βελακια για την σωστη θεση τους
> ευχαριστωωω


 δεν εχει/και τα δυο εχουν προβλημα η το αριστερο

----------


## papkir

παντα κοντα μας Γιωργο,σ ευχαριστω  γι ακομη μια φορα :Smile:

----------

